# Cooking frozen mullet



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

About 3 weeks ago I froze some skinless mullet fillets in water. A few days ago I fried it along with some same day caught fresh mullet. This was a taste test. I have always heard you could not freeze fresh mullt.

The thawed frozen mullet had lost it's color and was not nice and pink like the fresh caught. On the taste....I could tell a slight difference, but if there had been no fresh mullet I doubt I would have noticed anything at all. The frozen mullet was excellent. I'm thinking what you get in a restaurant often may be frozen.

I do know from experience I believe a bad tasting fried mullet in a restaurant could be long time frozen or just days old fresh caught. If the skin is left on you can definitely get a bad taste sometimes. Twice in a restaurant I sent bad taste and bad smell mullet back and ordered something else. The restaurants did not give me any argument when I told them they were serving old or long time frozen mullet.

Anyone care to comment with their experience along these lines.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I comercialy fish and a big part has to do with mullet coming from Alabama caught in gill nets and it can sit in the boat for over an hour before it gets pulled out of the net and put on ice. You have to ice mullet down as fast as possible. Also if you bleed them by breaking there necks will make a huge difference in taste but we can't sell them with broken necks.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

From a fisherman that should know.....that's interesting about breaking their necks. I had never though of that, but I do know when I snatch and snag one with a treble hook in the gills area they bleed a great deal. Flopping around in my boat it becomes a mess real quick if you don't get them under control. Often I will hold a bleeder over the side and wash it down a little before putting in the ice chest. 
Now about the breaking neck thing, I would think the same thing would happen unless you had a way to wash one down???

This leads me to think about a way to break their neck, put them in a sack to wash for a few minutes over the side then in the icebox. Hmmmmm


----------

